# Bad Crash in Marin Headlands Today



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Some one went down very hard on the west side of Hawk Hill today (11/11).

Hoping for the best.

Was it any one we know?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Nobody in my group. Hawk Hill was on our short list for the morning but we opted for Big Rock Ridge and China Camp. Sorry to hear about the crash, hope they weren't to badly hurt.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Add to the tally the guy that stacked it coming off the south side of the bridge Friday AM. I was behind him and slowed coming into the down hill curve around the visitors center he took it a full bore and slid on the slick pavement when he spotted another rider coming up.

I felt bad for the guy but am constantly astounded how how carelessly people ride through there - full speed with no concept of approaching traffic.


----------

